# Top Gun Maverick score recorded at VSL's Synchron Stage



## Daren Audio (Jun 15, 2022)

Lorne Balfe recorded Top Gun Maverick at VSL Synchron Stage.


----------



## akhill jain (Jul 1, 2022)

While there's a long thread on the original top gun's soundtrack... I was kinda surprised about no thread on Top Gun Maverick's soundtrack and score until recently. Would love to hear different thoughts and discuss on the same! I absolutely loved the movie and I thought the score was good too!!😄


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 1, 2022)

Interestingly, Kenny Loggins re-recorded "Danger Zone" but it was ultimately cut from the soundtrack. The intro scene gave us all the nostalgia magic.

Ride into the danger zone — of Hollywood’s cutting room floor.

Grammy-winning and Oscar-nominated singer-songwriter Kenny Loggins revealed on Tuesday that he had re-recorded the 1986 hit tune “Danger Zone” for Tom Cruise’s new film “Top Gun: Maverick.”

However, the song was axed from the final cut.

According to 74-year-old Loggins, he redid the song to bring audiences back into the “Top Gun” world — but Cruise, 59, wanted to go with the nostalgia of the original film’s soundtrack, Entertainment Weekly reported.

Director Joseph Kosinski — who helmed the blockbuster, record-setting $1.1B sequel — said the choice to go with the original version was to assure the audience that they were in good hands.

“I wanted that first few minutes to just tell you, this is a ‘Top Gun’ movie. We love it as much you do,” Kosinski, 48, said in an interview with the outlet. “From there, our story goes in a very different direction, but I wanted the first few minutes to let the audience know: Don’t worry, we love it, too, this is going to be a ‘Top Gun’ movie.”


----------



## LatinXCombo (Jul 1, 2022)

Interesting. Is it going to be released?


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 1, 2022)

God I love that melody so much.

Lovely work by Lorne, although I would expect no less. The guy is a machine!

-DJ


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 1, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> Interesting. Is it going to be released?


No word if it will be released...maybe later on the Blu-Ray/DVD?


----------

